

A guide to the Jane Street programming interview - yminsky
https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-street/

======
coke12
This is misleading, I think. I know from personal experience and also speaking
with other people who've interviewed at Jane Street that their questions tend
to emphasize lots of math, specifically probability but sometimes other stuff.
Where the Google/FB interview is about linked lists and tree traversals, the
Jane Street interview is about coin flips and dice rolls.

> We don't ask developers mental math, or math olympiad questions despite what
> you might have read online. Dev interviews are about programming.

This is technically true, since the probability questions usually come in the
form of a coding problem. But if you don't know the math to back up your
dynamic programming algorithm then you're going to flub a question.

